# Leon!!!!!



## MathewsArcher (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey everyone!!!

Leon is in the hospital tonight. 

Please keep him in your prayers. 

We aren't sure what the problem is right now. 

Dad took him after he threw up blood this morning. 

They are running tests and monitoring him tonight. 

So just keep him in your prayers that the doctors will have wisdom to find out what is wrong. 

Thanks,

Jonathan Clark 

I will post when they find out exactly what's wrong.


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 12, 2013)

Mathewsarcher,prayers sent!


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 12, 2013)

Prayers on the way buddy.  Please keep us informed.


----------



## flatwoodsbowhunter (Feb 12, 2013)

Prayers sent!


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 13, 2013)

prayers going out..where is he, and can he have visitors??


----------



## j.reagan (Feb 13, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## 3darcher (Feb 13, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers going out for Leon!


----------



## watermedic (Feb 13, 2013)

Prayers sent.

Hopefully it is only an ulcer.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 13, 2013)

you are in our thoughts. hope you feel better soon bud.


----------



## abhunter (Feb 13, 2013)

In our prayers


BOWHUNTERS FOREVER


----------



## KPreston (Feb 13, 2013)

*Leon!*

Thinking about ya. Hope you are up and going soon.---KP---


----------



## T.P. (Feb 13, 2013)

oldgeez said:


> prayers going out..where is he, and can he have visitors??



oldgeez, he is in Gainesville.


----------



## dbell80 (Feb 13, 2013)

We are praying for him. Please let me know if ya'll need anything. Keep us posted.


----------



## blackout (Feb 13, 2013)

Prayers sent! Get well soon Leon!!!


----------



## clayboy (Feb 13, 2013)

Praying for ya Leon! Get well soon


----------



## SBlackburn (Feb 13, 2013)

Leon will be in our prayers.  Let us know if you need anything.


----------



## t8ter (Feb 13, 2013)

Prayer said


----------



## T.P. (Feb 13, 2013)

Good news for Shaggy, only minor issues it seems.


----------



## hansel (Feb 13, 2013)

Prayers for Leon


----------



## MathewsArcher (Feb 13, 2013)

Good news indeed!!! It was an ultser on his small intestine. He took 4 asprin that irritated the ultser into popping. Then when the ultser popped it popped one of his main arteries which is why he lost the large amount of blood that he did. So they are waiting on his blood count to get back up and treating him for ultsers. 


The doctor said usually when it happens in the way it did. The person usually bleeds to death before they get to the hospital. So he is very lucky it wasn't worse. 

Thanks everyone for your prayers and praise the lord it wasn't worse.


----------



## Tadder (Feb 13, 2013)

Praying for Leon and the family.


----------



## MathewsArcher (Feb 13, 2013)

He'll be home before we know it now. 

Maybe this will bring him to cutting his hair!!!!!

LOL.


----------



## David Parker (Feb 13, 2013)

Ulcer'll do that.  Glad they got it licked and he's on the mend.


----------



## frdstang90 (Feb 13, 2013)

Good news indeed.


----------



## red1691 (Feb 13, 2013)

Good news, But we'll still Pray for a speedy recovery.....


----------



## rjseniorpro (Feb 13, 2013)

*get well soon*

get going soon Leon, hope and pray for speedy recovery. See you at the next ASA in Ga.


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 13, 2013)

they say he lost 2 quarts of blood...that's a bunch.  like jc said, he could have died before they got him to the hospital.  thank goodness his brother was there, and they loaded him up and took him to the emergency room.  they sent a camera in and said it was all okay???  so, they're going to do a colonoscopy tomorrow, and the ole pony tailed one should be home in a jiff.  praise God, he's alright..his guardian angel was definitely watching over him.


----------



## GaBear (Feb 13, 2013)

Good News!!!!!! Will be praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## melinda hawk (Feb 13, 2013)

prayer to yall


----------



## bt33 (Feb 13, 2013)

Prayers sent, get well soon.


----------



## kracker67 (Feb 13, 2013)

Praying for speedy recovery papa joe sends his prayers to


----------



## MathewsArcher (Feb 13, 2013)

oldgeez said:


> they say he lost 2 quarts of blood...that's a bunch.  like jc said, he could have died before they got him to the hospital.  thank goodness his brother was there, and they loaded him up and took him to the emergency room.  they sent a camera in and said it was all okay???  so, they're going to do a colonoscopy tomorrow, and the ole pony tailed one should be home in a jiff.  praise God, he's alright..his guardian angel was definitely watching over him.



He actually lost 5 pints out of the total 12 in his body.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 13, 2013)

Glad to hear it's not as bad as it could have been! Praying for you Leon!!!


----------



## DanielHunter (Feb 13, 2013)

man glad to hear that buddy.. Get well soon.. Prayers Sent


----------



## 3darcher (Feb 14, 2013)

Glad to hear he's doing better. Due to how serious it could have been, let Leon know it's Another Chance and not Last Chance!! He'll be rockin and Rollin before you know it!


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 14, 2013)

well, i thought he'd be home today; but the doctor's are keeping him another day because his blood count went DOWN.  normal is 14 and when he got there ( 5 pints low) it was 9.  he said they got it up to 11....and now it;s back down to 9, duuuuh??  they're not feeding him hardly anything...i hope those drs. know what they're doing...he says he's baling out tomorrow, no matter what, lol!!  get well, and get home.  that ribeye is waiting for ya....prayers still going out.


----------



## 900 Shooter (Feb 15, 2013)

Prayers sent, Come On, Leon!!


----------



## 3darcher (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes, definitely need to keep hemoglobin above 10-11.  Anything less than 10 creates other issues.


----------



## mr10ss (Feb 15, 2013)

Come on Leon, you can do it. Get better soon.


----------



## KODIAK 69 (Feb 15, 2013)

prayers to you and your family...get well soon.


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 15, 2013)

his hemoglobin went down to 8, so they FINALLY pumped a couple of units into him.  still no good food, just rabbit food, but that fresh blood should get his red blood count up enough for him to get out of pergatory early in the morning...whoop..i hope so because "family of clarks" number 8 is due sunday.  it would be nice if he was there to see it, lol!!  he'll be out tomorrow....guaranteed...i hope


----------



## GaBear (Feb 16, 2013)

Hope he gets home soon. I'm sure he has been chasing the Nurses up and down the halls all night.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Feb 16, 2013)

This is good news that Leon will be OK. Just saw this thread. Praise the Lord.


----------



## Dryfire (Feb 16, 2013)

Praying for u Leon ...


----------



## archerynutt (Feb 16, 2013)

Made it home finally,thanks for all the prayers.4 asprins caused 5 days in the hospital.Thanks again Leon


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 16, 2013)

glad you FINALLY made it home!!  it will be nice to sleep in your own bed for a change, lol!! no more aspirin or any of it's derivatives.


----------



## GaBear (Feb 16, 2013)

Glad you made it home. Hope you get to feeling better soon. Just rememeber 2 Asprin not 4........


----------



## archerynutt (Feb 16, 2013)

No Bear NO ASPRINS ever.


----------



## brownitisdown (Feb 16, 2013)

archerynutt said:


> No Bear NO ASPRINS ever.



i hear u boss man


----------



## GaBear (Feb 17, 2013)

Well ok You know whats best. I'll stick to Ibuprophen myself.


----------



## archerynutt (Feb 17, 2013)

Nope Drs. orders,no ibuprophen,only tylenol.


----------



## blackout (Feb 17, 2013)

Glad to see you back home Leon! Been worried bout ya. Best wishes and fast recovery for you bud.


----------



## 3darcher (Feb 17, 2013)

Great to hear from you Leon! You'll be "back in the saddle" before you know it!!


----------



## dbell80 (Feb 18, 2013)

We are really glad your home. Last we heard they thought you' d be in and out. Get to feelin better buddy.


----------



## tenfootall (Feb 20, 2013)

MathewsArcher said:


> He'll be home before we know it now.
> 
> Maybe this will bring him to cutting his hair!!!!!
> 
> LOL.



Dont let em cut your hair!! Dont do it!!!!


----------

